# Buying a Devon Rex kitten - need help



## Gerda Th (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi,

We have decided to buy our first kitten and so far we are at a loss with all the information and trying to make a right choice.

So we have found a breeder and kittens that will be ready soon. However, before we leave a deposit we need advice of we are making the right choice going with the breeder and what we should know before we make final decision.

The breeder sais to be registered with Fife. The kitten would be pedigree registered as non active and it would cost £600. If we would like for it to be active it will cost extra, going to £1000.

Firstly, is there a way to check the breeder with registered agency? Do breeders charge more for active kittens?

We have no idea how this works and so far reading websites i have only got more confused and at the loss. We do not want to overpay for the kitten atvthe end of the day. Furthermore, we want to be sure we buy a healthy cat that can enjoy life and be a part of our family.

We have chosen devon rex because of various reasons. 

Any help would be grately appreciated.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome 
I'm sure breeders will be along with some advice shortly. I just wondered if you have indicated you want to breed from your kitten? 
I'm pretty sure you can check the registry, have a google.


----------



## Gerda Th (Oct 17, 2018)

moggie14 said:


> Hi and welcome
> I'm sure breeders will be along with some advice shortly. I just wondered if you have indicated you want to breed from your kitten?
> I'm pretty sure you can check the registry, have a google.


Hi, thank you for a prompt reply. We want to keep our options opened. We are not buying cat to breed intentionally but we might want to have a litter.

But is it reasonable to charge extra for registering cat as an active one?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Gerda Th said:


> Hi, thank you for a prompt reply. We want to keep our options opened. We are not buying cat to breed intentionally but we might want to have a litter.
> 
> But is it reasonable to charge extra for registering cat as an active one?


A lot of people charge extra to register a cat as active, which means they can be bred from. But I personally would not sell a cat registered active unless I knew the purchaser and they were either already a breeder, or seriously interested. Not 'might want to have a litter'.

What country are you in? If in the UK, most breeders register with GCCF.


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

I would go with the non-active register for the kitten. Leave breeding to ethical hobby breeders, as there are a lot of cats in the world so random litters aren't a good idea.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Please read the thread about finding a pedigree kitten https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/finding-a-pedigree-cat.447723/ which will tell what you should look for when locating a responsible breeder, and a well bred kitten.

As this is your first kitten you do not need one on the active register, so non-active registration will be fine.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

£600 sounds about right for a non-active kitten. Active registered kittens always cost more, £1,000 isn't an unreasonable sum. Wanting 'just one litter' is not an acceptable reason to have a litter, a lot of time, money, emotion and heartbreak goes into breeding. Have a non-active neuter, start showing and networking, and look at breeding later when you have more experience of the breed.

You can search for the cattery name here: http://fifeweb.org/wp/catnames/cattery.asp


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rufus15 said:


> <snip>
> Active registered kittens always cost more
> <snip>


Not always, in my experience. But people who will sell active to almost anyone always charge more.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Rufus15 said:


> Active registered kittens always cost more


This isn't true. Active registered kittens can cost more but there are breeders who do not agree with charging more as there is no guarantee that a cat will have kittens.
@Gerda Th , I would advise against having a kitten on the active register. Have one as a pet and get to know the quirks of the breed as well as all that breeding entails before considering breeding. It might be a nice idea to 'have just one litter' but there are so many things that can happen. As a breeder I would not be happy to sell an active registered kitten to someone who was not fully committed.


----------



## Gerda Th (Oct 17, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> A lot of people charge extra to register a cat as active, which means they can be bred from. But I personally would not sell a cat registered active unless I knew the purchaser and they were either already a breeder, or seriously interested. Not 'might want to have a litter'.
> 
> What country are you in? If in the UK, most breeders register with GCCF.


The breeder said he is registered with FiFE as he brought cats from abroad. I suppose i will just have to ask about his registration and seek help from the website of FIFE.

We are considering to start breeding and you are right, it is up to original breeder to decide how to sell his cats.


----------



## Gerda Th (Oct 17, 2018)

Wild With Roxi said:


> I would go with the non-active register for the kitten. Leave breeding to ethical hobby breeders, as there are a lot of cats in the world so random litters aren't a good idea.


we all have to start somewhere. I am sure ethical hobby breeders bought their first cat at some point and started a hobby. I cannot see any reason why I am not able to join in such a hobby. I am certain even ethical hobby breeders do have a responsibility for keeping their breeding to an acceptable level and aiding in the management of the number of cats in the world.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cats registered with FIFE can be 'imported' into the GCCF, but why are you considering breeding? 'just one litter' is not much of an aspiration. If you want to enjoy raising kittens you can do that by fostering for a local rescue, and I'd suggest waiting until that has run it's course before buying a pedigree kitten as cat flu and other nasties can cross from the fosters to one's own cats.


----------



## Gerda Th (Oct 17, 2018)

Tigermoon said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. Please read the thread about finding a pedigree kitten which will tell what you should look for when locating a responsible breeder, and a well bred kitten.
> 
> As this is your first kitten you do not need one on the active register, so non-active registration will be fine.


the thread is very helpful and will definitely help me to build my knowledge


----------



## Gerda Th (Oct 17, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> Cats registered with FIFE can be 'imported' into the GCCF, but why are you considering breeding? 'just one litter' is not much of an aspiration. If you want to enjoy raising kittens you can do that by fostering for a local rescue, and I'd suggest waiting until that has run it's course before buying a pedigree kitten as cat flu and other nasties can cross from the fosters to one's own cats.


Yes I have researched to a certain degree moving registrations and what entails the paperwork. Nevertheless, I have much more to do and talking to experienced people helps a lot.

Well I do not think that being a breeder means breeding a cat to the maximum of its ability ( for that matter any animal). We have chosen a certain cat breed for various reasons that fit around our family, fostering or having a rescue cat at this moment is not suitable for us. We have rescued before a number of animals. This time it is different.

Currently, I am interested in technicalities of the process so we can make an informed decision. Ultimately what we choose to do with the cat or our free time its up to us.


----------



## Gerda Th (Oct 17, 2018)

Rufus15 said:


> £600 sounds about right for a non-active kitten. Active registered kittens always cost more, £1,000 isn't an unreasonable sum. Wanting 'just one litter' is not an acceptable reason to have a litter, a lot of time, money, emotion and heartbreak goes into breeding. Have a non-active neuter, start showing and networking, and look at breeding later when you have more experience of the breed.
> 
> You can search for the cattery name here: /QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you. you have a good point there. we have not looked at it in this way before.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Out of interest, I see it is a male kitten you are keen on. So are you looking into offering stud services in the future?


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

Rufus15 said:


> £600 sounds about right for a non-active kitten. Active registered kittens always cost more, £1,000 isn't an unreasonable sum. Wanting 'just one litter' is not an acceptable reason to have a litter, a lot of time, money, emotion and heartbreak goes into breeding. Have a non-active neuter, start showing and networking, and look at breeding later when you have more experience of the breed.
> 
> You can search for the cattery name here: http://fifeweb.org/wp/catnames/cattery.asp


Exactly this.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Gerda Th said:


> <snip>
> Well I do not think that being a breeder means breeding a cat to the maximum of its ability
> <snip>.


No-one said it did, but it means have aims, a plan, rather than 'just one litter'. And if fostering isn't for you because of family reasons, I doubt that breeding is.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Gerda Th said:


> we all have to start somewhere. I am sure ethical hobby breeders bought their first cat at some point and started a hobby. I cannot see any reason why I am not able to join in such a hobby. I am certain even ethical hobby breeders do have a responsibility for keeping their breeding to an acceptable level and aiding in the management of the number of cats in the world.


We do all start somewhere, it's really not advisable to start with a breeding cat. I'm pleased to hear you're open to showing and networking. You need to learn your breed standard of point, get to know what sort of cats are currently out there and decide on your breeding goal.

I originally started off wanting to breed only brown tabbies with white, and bought a black smoke to show. I love him to bits but he was an education! His type is acceptable but he's slow developing and doesn't have the 'wow' factor, he sort of did me a favour. I learnt very quickly what to avoid in breeding, and my breeding programme has changed to breeding exclusively solid and smoke.

I've taken just over 7 years of learning to get to this point - some of it has been me wanting to take my time with children and home life. Some of it has been taking the time to show, learn about my breed in every aspect. Some has been to do courses like PawPeds which helps given me a broader knowledge of breeding. And some of it has been down to queens being unsuitable or the right kitten just didn't come along.

It's a very long process getting to this point, it takes hard work and dedication. It gets even harder when you have litters.

If you want to breed, take it slow. Get to know your breed, its behaviours, quirks, genetics, and standard of points. Get to know breeders as you will need to buy from them, you can't keep everything. Play by the Breeding Rules, as I like to call them, and you'll find it much easier to access the right knowledge and support for your breed


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

Gerda Th said:


> we all have to start somewhere. I am sure ethical hobby breeders bought their first cat at some point and started a hobby. I cannot see any reason why I am not able to join in such a hobby. I am certain even ethical hobby breeders do have a responsibility for keeping their breeding to an acceptable level and aiding in the management of the number of cats in the world.


Yes we do, but that does not mean taking the plunge at the deep end and breeding from the beginning. You are certainly able to join! but that doesn't have to be breeding just yet! By all means get your first cat and join the hobby, but join it to learn and grow your hobby, to see if you have what it takes to breed, to learn everything you can, gain experience and more! Then you could start breeding with different cats, after all that, if you still think you have what it takes.

Yes ethical hobby breeders do have the responsibility to keep their breeding to an acceptable level and not over populate the world, and that means 1-2 litters a year MAX per cat in most cases. And they also have the responsibility for each an every animal born because of them, and it's their duty to make sure that animal has a good life, until the day it dies. 
_*

Here's my story...
*
I've had Guinea pigs for my entire life pretty much, I have basically lived,breathed and dreamed guinea pigs since I was an infant, and one of my parents has had Guinea pigs from a very young age as well. Our family had over 13 years of experience with guinea pigs when I started to consider breeding. I spent a further 4 more years researching and researching and gaining more experience via an experienced guinea pig hobby breeder and rescuer. I spent lot's of time learning, and done everything I could to be prepared. I had two experienced mentors, one was a breeder and one was a huge guinea pig and rabbit enthusiast and keeper, they knew everything there was to know about colours,coat types,genetics,care and everything else.
My current pair of Guinea Pigs sadly passed at a point during the four years, so I was Pig-less for a while sadly. And then June 2017 I reserved my first boar, I waited a few weeks to bring him home. Then I got my first Sow. Then I got a second Sow and Boar and three of their daughters. One of them I later re-homed to a pet only home. I got a beautiful German Imported Sow. I've had 8 litters to this day. And I'll tell you It's been.. difficult, heartbreaking, full of vet bills, sleepless nights, stress and SO SO SO much work for the entire family..of course we've had our joy and it's been wonderful at times seeing the babies, and it was great experience, but breeding is a lot of responsibility and even after all that time I spent preparing and researching and gaining experience, I could have never been prepared for what an emotional roller coaster I went on!! I have decided to retire as a breeder, a family member is adopting 3 of my sows and one of their daughters. I'm neutering my two boars and so I'll be left with two pairs, a neutered boar and sow in each pair. It was fantastic,wonderful and a joy at times, but a lot of stress, pain, sadness, heartbreak and work was involved to keep the piggies happy and be a good breeder. I couldn't prepare you for what you'd experience if I wanted to, but this will give you a small insight.

I also want to mention two more things.

There will be losses. I lost baby piggies and It is so incredibly heartbreaking and painful when it happens. It's so so hard. I cried for hours and stayed up all night with a dying baby not long ago and It was painfully sad. I couldn't stop the tears flowing. It's so emotionally draining.

Another thing is that you should be under no impression that you make money from breeding. As a matter of fact, breeding does the opposite!!
You will spend hundreds on vet bills, feeding, registering, supplies and a million other things. A lot of people are under the impression that breeding animals is a way to make money - it's NOT.
_

By the way, this is Guinea pigs, Cats are even harder!! A ton more work and responsibility and stress and money and everything else.

*Breeding should never be taken lightly.*


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

Rufus15 said:


> We do all start somewhere, it's really not advisable to start with a breeding cat. I'm pleased to hear you're open to showing and networking. You need to learn your breed standard of point, get to know what sort of cats are currently out there and decide on your breeding goal.
> 
> I originally started off wanting to breed only brown tabbies with white, and bought a black smoke to show. I love him to bits but he was an education! His type is acceptable but he's slow developing and doesn't have the 'wow' factor, he sort of did me a favour. I learnt very quickly what to avoid in breeding, and my breeding programme has changed to breeding exclusively solid and smoke.
> 
> ...


Amazingly said!


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi, I register with FIFe. You should get a minimum of a 4 generation pedigree with the kitten and if the kitten is on the ‘active’ register it should NOT have ‘endorsed not for 
breeding’ in the box on the top right hand side of the pedigree. 

If the breeder registraters with Felis Britannica (FIFe UK) through one of its clubs, Viking Cat Club, Garden of England or Scottish Cat Association you can ask the breeder to apply for a 5 generation pedigree which you would need to import the kitten into GCCF. If you already have the pedigree then if you contact the Felis Britannica register with the details on the back of the pedigree she can print you a 5 generation pedigree (5 gen costs £20)


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Gerda Th said:


> Well I do not think that being a breeder means breeding a cat to the maximum of its ability ( for that matter any animal). We have chosen a certain cat breed for various reasons that fit around our family.


I know this comment comes from a well intentioned place but it does show why ethical breeders will not sell active registered cats to just anyone for the sake of extra money. Whereas overbreeding is detrimental to a cat's health so is thinking you'll fit breeding around your own (or your family's) needs. An entire boy needs a supply of girls, properly health tested and from sources you're happy with. Try using him as a young cat with queens of dubious temperament and you'll wreck his, especially if you don't know what you're doing. Queens need to be mated when they're ready - not when it suits family. Anything less than total commitment risks the health and wellbeing of the cats.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Absolutely agree with the above. Whilst I think you can (try!) to some extent to choose a breed that you hope will be a good fit with you and your family, breeding is something that you (and your family if you're very lucky) fit around, not vice versa.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I also agree with @havoc. I'm having to look at mating my first girl in November, not the February I planned. This is so not ideal for my family, being right before Christmas and with small children expecting Santa. Breeding is a complete commitment.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Rufus15 said:


> I also agree with @havoc. I'm having to look at mating my first girl in November, not the February I planned. This is so not ideal for my family, being right before Christmas and with small children expecting Santa. Breeding is a complete commitment.


Have you not actually bred any yet? It feels like you've been looking into it for yonks!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rufus15 said:


> I also agree with @havoc. I'm having to look at mating my first girl in November, not the February I planned. This is so not ideal for my family, being right before Christmas and with small children expecting Santa. Breeding is a complete commitment.


Depending when in November that's just nicely timed for an out-of-hours vet visit if something goes wrong. A delay by one call won't hurt the cat.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

MilleD said:


> Have you not actually bred any yet? It feels like you've been looking into it for yonks!


It's been a slow process alright. But I'd rather it be that way than rush into it  first kittens will arrive sometime in spring, all being well.


----------

